# Bolivian S.Rhombeus



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

So I bought a diamond rhom a few days ago and something didn't look right as it still had it's spotting at 6".. I thought It might have been a compressus but frank said it was a rhom probably a Bolivian one. So I called my lfs and asked them where it was from, they checked the order # and told me it was from Bolivia! So i am pumped this guy has awesome scales that you probably can't see because the lights not very bright only like 50 watts.. I am getting new lights and new gravel this week and you will see him sparkle. But here's a few pics and a vid.





































and here's the vid you can sorta see how shiny his scales are in the vid.. He'll look a lot better when I get the black substrate and better lights


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice looking fish


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice Fish how much did you end up getting him for?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pretty sweet pickup Trigga


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Nice Fish how much did you end up getting him for?


60 bucks

Appreciate compliments guys this guy just grills me all day


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sweet man! that's dope


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

nice pickup , its a beauty


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratz Trigga it looks awsome.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's awesome trigga, 60 bucks is not bad at all.

it looks kinda like my blue diamond when I first got it. it was also 6"


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You can see him alot better in the video, looks awesome brotha.

Sweet score


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

awesome pick up trig!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> You can see him alot better in the video, looks awesome brotha.
> 
> Sweet score


Thanks man yeah he will look even better with black gravel.. You should have seen him at the store he looked unreal


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

After watching that video I have to say if it wasn't for the red eyes I would have thought marginatus for sure just going by the body shape.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> After watching that video I have to say if it wasn't for the red eyes I would have thought marginatus for sure just going by the body shape.


Do margs come from Bolivia?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Not that I know of. Did you ask the store where they got it from or did you ask them if it was from Bolivia? The eyes are red so it can't be a marg but it does look a bit like one.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah they said the order was from there


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's an opefe link to a Bolivian rhom there is a possibilty it's a comp but frank said for sire mine is a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Trigga Posted Today, 12:23 AM
> Here's an opefe link to a Bolivian rhom there is a possibilty it's a comp but frank said for sire mine is a rhom


When I posted that photo at OPEFE, I was unsure what we had when I first got that photo. The markings are spectacular. It is for sure S. rhombeus and not S. compressus. I'll update the photo species name at a later date.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Sweet so no doubt mines a rhom now







thanks frank


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gratz on you're sweet pickup, I'm lookin forward to pics when the tank is done


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Should be up this time next week gonna do it all Friday and Saturday.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sick looking piranha man







very nice buy


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice fish indeed :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys I'm happy with him.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have question does it have little black spots on it i noticed it on the video but im not sure that might be parsites but not sure but great pick up for 60 lucky guy


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

looks identical to mine, mine maybe a little more elongated in body shape. Did you get it from a big als by any chance as they told me mine was on the columbia shipment but id swear their are the same.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I did call them and check an i was told it was from Bolivia. Frank id'd it as a Bolivian rhom as soon as he saw it as well.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice rhomb trigga







cant wait to see it grow big


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice pick up man
looks very unique


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Few updated pics... Note the yellow gill plate and the humeral spot... They weren't as visible before


























Tails healed up quite a bit as well I'll get a vid up of it soon.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

beautiful pix


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

any update on the pretty boy?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll put some sh*t up soon he's fattening up nicely and has a badass attitude he pretty much stalks me.. No finger chasing yet but he's just like my geryi and my manny were before they started chasing... I can feel it this guy will be a monster too.

Still haven't set up his tank though since work is getting pretty damn busy and haven't really had a day off in a while... Took Friday and Saturday off this weekend and will hopefully get around to the rhoms tank after I settle in my new piraya.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

New vid of rhom in planted tank.. Seems much more at ease in here and follows me around as you see in the vid even after I tap the glass he swims to the back and comes right back to the front and continues to grill me.

Tail and all the fins are fully healed now and he's been eating everyday so you can't see his ribs anymore.

Enjoy!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking good Trigga, I like his tank set up too.

This fish looks identical to my cm comp, I wonder if there is a chance that mine may also be a rhom???


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Got any pics of it?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Few updated shots..fattened him up a bit


















vid coming uploading to youtube as we speak


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice looking rhom trigga, i love his shape i always wanted a rhom especially one like this i love the body structure


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool that guy looks mean, if hitler had a piranha that would be the one.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys yeah he is mean the food doesn't even hit the ground anymore.

His tail is beginning to go completely black I hope he will grow atleast 3" more for me in the next couple of years


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Trigga said:


> Nice Fish how much did you end up getting him for?


60 bucks

Appreciate compliments guys this guy just grills me all day
[/quote]
yo i need a bolivian rhom dog that join is crazy that would go nice in one of my tanks, where can i get one or is yours for sale


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I got him up in Canada man

he's not for sale right now but I will let you know if I ever do.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

any update on this guy?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Soon


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Some pics i took like 5 minutes ago


































He's gotten a lot thicker and a lot bolder about following me around the tank.... also his tail is almost completely black now..he's an awesome fish.

Look for feeding vid today or tommorow


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

He's looking good Trigga


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Me likey


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i like the shape of your rhom


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice rhom, Trigga
more pix please


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He really looks good keep it up.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> He really looks good keep it up.


 Thanks dude


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How much would you measure it at now? Ballpark it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> How much would you measure it at now? Ballpark it.


 Id say just under 7"


----------



## phenomenerd (Oct 8, 2009)

look nice bro, do u feed him everyday?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah i try to..some might say its too much but sometimes i am so busy that he goes a day or two with nothing.. at least when i feed him everyday when i can, i know he wont suffer too much until i feed him again


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

here are some pics of my old Bolivian rhom i got from AS.......


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Man you guys have some sweet rhoms


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

very nice looking rhoms, trigg that guy is pretty thick, looks great !


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> here are some pics of my old Bolivian rhom i got from AS.......


Hey you still have this guy? Both look pretty sweet.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

some updated pics


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Beautiful Rhom Trigga, The contour of his head is very unique


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah ive never seen a rhom like him before....great personality too, thats why i decided to keep him.

thanks


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

super nice trig


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks


----------

